# Eliminating land line (home phone)?  Pros/Cons?



## senorak (Jun 29, 2015)

My DH would like to get rid of our home phone/landline.  We have Verizon, and he sees the $40/mo cost as a "waste of $$".  We all have cell phones, (DH, myself and 3 adult/college age children), and he just wants to go w/ those phones.  My only concern/problem is "alerting" all of our family & friends, as well as all the agencies that have our home phone on file---medical, work related, credit cards, etc.  Will the elimination of the home phone cause any problems, (especially w/ those organizations that I forget to notify)?  My DH uses his cell phone for both business & private calls, but I prefer my cell phone for use just w/ family & friends.  I'm afraid if I put that number down for everything, I will be getting all kinds of unwanted calls & messages.  Thoughts?

Deb


----------



## funtime (Jun 29, 2015)

I do know of one person that was experiencing an emergency and could not locate the cell phone with dire consequences.  With a land line its always on and you can call 911.


----------



## tante (Jun 29, 2015)

Get obi with google voice ($0 per month) or ooma ($5 per month). Give people your new number and keep our old service connected for a few months. As you continue to get calls on your old number, you can tell them about your new number.

Edit: you can port your current phone number to ooma for $39


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 29, 2015)

Port your home line to any other device or even get a Google Voice account or something similar (if you go with zooms you can get their premium service which I believe still includes a second number/line for ~$100/yr). I'd have it just go to a voicemail box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2015)

funtime said:


> I do know of one person that was experiencing an emergency and could not locate the cell phone with dire consequences.  With a land line its always on and you can call 911.



I can't imagine not knowing where my cell phone is.  I suspect this is someone who did not use their cell phone on a regular basis?


----------



## klpca (Jun 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I can't imagine not knowing where my cell phone is.  I suspect this is someone who did not use their cell phone on a regular basis?


I use my cell all the time but I can't find it at least once a day. Usually it is when I leave it inside my car in the garage. I have even been known to leave it at home and go to work without it. And at least once a week I forget to charge it at night.

Our landline is bundled with our cable and internet. It costs about $10 per month. For that amount I figure why bother changing.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2015)

klpca said:


> I use my cell all the time but I can't find it at least once a day. Usually it is when I leave it inside my car in the garage. I have even been known to leave it at home and go to work without it. And at least once a week I forget to charge it at night.
> 
> Our landline is bundled with our cable and internet. It costs about $10 per month. For that amount I figure why bother changing.



Do you call and text all day using your cell phone, or is it more of a back up?


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I can't imagine not knowing where my cell phone is.  I suspect this is someone who did not use their cell phone on a regular basis?



Not sure why you think that.  Not everyone has the desire to be physically attached to their cell phone 24x7.

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Do you call and text all day using your cell phone, or is it more of a back up?



I too can misplaced my cell phone sometimes,  a long with my car keyes, eyeglasses, etc. I have a cell phone because
the Commander in Chief gave a direct order that I would own a cell phones device. .


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Not sure why you think that.  Not everyone has the desire to be physically attached to their cell phone 24x7.
> 
> Kurt



My guess is that someone who doesn't know where their cell phone is (most of the time) probably uses a land line more than a cell phone, and probably doesn't text.  Or maybe they just don't use the phone much.  Not meant to be insulting.  

Originally, I was resistant to texting, but texting is my 20-something kids preferred method of contact, and I got a bigger phone so I can see it better, so I went over to the dark side.  

I also found that texting is a less invasive way of contacting someone quickly.  For instance if  they are at work, or it's late, and they might not want a phone call, but you can text them and they can respond at their convenience.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 29, 2015)

I haven't had a house phone for over 5 years now, don't miss it at all.  I had to call 911 back in Jan, we were at the beach so the house phone would not have helped.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2015)

I STRONGLY advocate moving to a VOIP line (Use your current house phone with internet service) if you have high-speed internet.

I switched to ViaTalk a while back. 
You can port your home number to the service (don't cancel land-line immediately, give it time to transfer), you have built in voicemail, caller ID, an online record of everyone who calls (in/out/voicemail etc...).  You can block any number you want, make special greetings for some numbers, route numbers, forward numbers--anything your heart desires.  
Or, you can let them set it up with you and just have a Voip phone that rings and ignore all the bells and whistles.

My favorite feature?  All my voicemails (answering machine messages) are sent to my email.  So, when I'm traveling I can still get my messages without any special tricks..

Also, they participate with E911 service.  So, you can program your physical address into the service.  If you dial 911, they will know where you are.  This is important to some people.

As  you may have heard me mention before... this service can be used via computer or phone or ??? when travel internationally.  It will allow you to make very cheap calls on wifi.

Yes, I understand that many people don't like carrying phones etc... when traveling, but after a lifetime of being 'on the road' with a wife who travels, dogs, kids and nannys etc... I'm used to keeping in contact with my family no matter where I am.  

Oh yeah.  For those of you that spend weeks/months on the road in TS's, you can carry the small adapter with you and plug any standard phone into the jack.  So, you can actually have your home phone with you on the road.  Great for home office work too--you can have multiple numbers that route to differnt devices/voice messages etc.. for those that need a business line.


----------



## lizap (Jun 29, 2015)

We recently got rid of our landline, partly due to poor AT&T customer service and partly due to $.  We will save $75 per month, that's $900 per year, almost enough to pay for 1 year of MFs.  We purchased 5 Panasonic handsets (around $100) that are connected via Bluetooth to our cell phones.  When we are home, there are different ring tones so we know whose cell phone is being called.  When there is a text message, the handsets announce who the text is from.  The alarm company came out and for $10 per month installed something that connects the alarm to Verizon satellite; if the alarm goes off when we're not here, the alarm company is notified- no landline is needed. So far, it is working great.  The only drawback we could find is that if you dial 911, you have to be able to give them your address.  We think this risk is worth the savings.




klpca said:


> I use my cell all the time but I can't find it at least once a day. Usually it is when I leave it inside my car in the garage. I have even been known to leave it at home and go to work without it. And at least once a week I forget to charge it at night.
> 
> Our landline is bundled with our cable and internet. It costs about $10 per month. For that amount I figure why bother changing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 29, 2015)

My cell phone usually sits on the shelf in the kitchen and sometimes days go by without me looking at it, and sometimes I forget to take it out of my pocketbook after having gone out.  I use it for texting more than phone calls but all of the important stuff goes through our landline, except when traveling.

I don't think I'll ever be comfortable giving up a landline because of the 911 factor but that's no longer the only reason.  It never would have occurred to me before but recently we're involved in a situation with our bank where the landline phone records are being used to "prove" that we were both at home when we initiated a conversation.  That proof might make a huge difference here, odd as that sounds.


----------



## lizap (Jun 29, 2015)

One thing we will NOT give up is DirecTV.  Where we are, programming, picture quality, and customer service are all far superior at DirecTV (relative to Charter). 



klpca said:


> I use my cell all the time but I can't find it at least once a day. Usually it is when I leave it inside my car in the garage. I have even been known to leave it at home and go to work without it. And at least once a week I forget to charge it at night.
> 
> Our landline is bundled with our cable and internet. It costs about $10 per month. For that amount I figure why bother changing.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2015)

We are also seriously considering eliminating our landline, because we get an average of 5-10 calls a day from a variety of telephone solicitors.  In fact, since we use our cell phones most of the time, 90% of our calls are unwanted solicitations.


----------



## klpca (Jun 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Do you call and text all day using your cell phone, or is it more of a back up?


Text and internet. Calling is so quaint, lol. 

When I forget it at home I feel like I left my right arm at home. Then I take a deep breath and pretend that it's 1995.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2015)

I have Ooma ... ported my 2 landline numbers .. it is GREAT... it rings on my desk and having a desktop with 3 separate remote (and not plugged in the OLD house wiring) phones (which are plugged into electric for power) ... I get caller id on each phone; I can retrieve voice mail from EITHER the desktop phone, the remote phones or my email (voice messages).

So when the electric is off ... cell phone plays me the message. When I am not home, listen to my email via a computer or my cell phone.

People can NOT tell if I pick up the call that I am talking to them over the internet.

I HAD 3 landlines at 2 different address ... ported (transfer) the 2 important number to Ooma ...

Saving $100+ per month hands down!!!!!


----------



## klpca (Jun 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> We are also seriously considering eliminating our landline, because we get an average of 5-10 calls a day from a variety of telephone solicitors.  In fact, since we use our cell phones most of the time, 90% of our calls are unwanted solicitations.



I worry about solicitors getting my cell number. The land line is so useful for screening. 

Btw, as a wedding gift,  I sent a friend's daughter and SIL on an II getaway for their honeymoon. I felt pretty good about it until I discovered that DRI is *still* calling them on their cell number (they didn't attend a presentation). It has been three years. They can't even screen the calls because the numbers come up as local numbers and once they answer, surprise it's someone from Diamond.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2015)

On my iPhone, I just block solicitors' numbers after the first time they call or text.  With my current land line, it's not an option.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 29, 2015)

I gave up my land line in 2001, the year I retired, and have never missed it.  A couple of years later I wondered about using 911 from my cell phone and set up a test with the police department.  911 worked fine from my cell.  I suspect today it is an even better alternative what with GPS.  I guess I have saved at least $5,000 over the years by not having a land line.

George


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 29, 2015)

Went to Ooma quite a while ago (~$3/month) - do not miss our land-line at all. Barely use our Ooma compared to cell phone. Ooma allows 911 calls (w/ house ID) as long as internet is working.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2015)

I got rid of my landline more than five years ago, and I've not missed it. I was doing all my calling on my cell phone, and the landline was nothing more than a spam trap for telemarketers.  The ~$40 I saved monthly now more than pays for my home security monitoring.

It was that home security system that held me back for so long.  Their contact process was to dial a phone call if the alarm was tripped.  It used the landline for that.  When they came up with a cellular based option, I chose that.  I was freed from being tethered to the landline, and I was free to set it loose.

Recently, an upgrade to our cable TV service required us to be issued a telephone number.  We agreed to that, but have never connected a phone to the wall to even see if it works.  The combined cost is still lower than before, when we were paying separately for a landline.

I use my cell for all types of business now, and I don't receive spam phone calls.  If a business asks for my preferred method of contact, I tell them email, and provide them with an email address that I set up specifically for business use.  My personal emails go to a different account.  Nice to keep things separated that way.

If you question whether you'll miss the landline, try not answering it for a few weeks.  When you do speak with someone, give them the alternate number, and ask that they use that.  After a short time you'll see your landline is only getting sales calls and other junk.  You can then turn it off and know you've covered your bases.  

Getting rid of my landline was one of the smartest things I ever did.

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## isisdave (Jun 29, 2015)

For a while, I ported our landline to a voicemail service and had the announcement say "If you're not a telemarketer, please contact us at one of our other numbers ... or leave a message." That flushed out a couple of doctor's offices that we'd forgotten to update.

Now that nomorobo is available, I've put it back in the house with a VOIP provider. I use it when I'm making a longer call, so that I can use a headset and not drain the cell battery. Sometimes it's the landline wireless handset that disappears ... by the time we notice, the battery is usually gone (so we can't page it) and we do without until it turns up.


----------



## Dori (Jun 29, 2015)

We got rid of our land line at our vacation home in Florida. We switched to Magic Jack and were able to port our landline number. Now we are seriously considering doing the same up here in Canada.

Dori


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 29, 2015)

funtime said:


> I do know of one person that was experiencing an emergency and could not locate the cell phone with dire consequences.  With a land line its always on and you can call 911.



Many states (not all) have it set up so that you can contact 911 without paying for landline service. So you just need the phone connected. You don't need to pay for landline service. 
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...bout-911-and-disconnected-landlines/index.htm

Alternatively, you could get a prepaid mobile phone for emergencies and keep it charged somewhere safe that you'll remember so you can use it if you lose your regular mobile phone.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2015)

Because we have DSL and a security system and also live in an area with spotty cell phone service, we kept our landline. We only pay like $7.00 per month for the phone as we have a very basic plan- we hardly use it anyway. When I am at work I use my employer paid cell phone. My husband has an inexpensive $10 per month cell phone for his car for emergencies. When the electric goes out, we still have our phone.


----------



## senorak (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow!  Thanks for all the replies & info.  Will definitely look into Ooma.  I will share this thread w/ my husband.

Deb


----------



## wptamo (Jun 30, 2015)

Adding my 2cents...
I vote for ooma, I have used it for 3 years or so great service and with their iPhone ipad apps I can make VoIP calls when traveling (from wifi at hotel or TS) and avoid roaming charges. A plus for a Canadian stateside! I also called my folks from St Martin last week, no charge, I used my IPad.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 30, 2015)

I use ooma also... I still have my landline because I'm under contract and Verizon wants to charge me more money if I drop the phone line. Shame on them. 

My work phone is forwarded to my ooma number... calls ring on both ooma and my cell... very convenient, as I can (and often do) work from anywhere. My home phone is forwarded to a Google voice number so I can weed out telemarketers. My fax machine is also setup on the landline (although I could also use ooma for that purpose.)


----------



## Bucky (Jun 30, 2015)

We got rid of our land line about two years ago. Just a waste of money IMO.

Had that number ported over to my ATT mobile account so nobody had to be notified of any changes. We use the same Panasonic system discussed earlier and it works great.

We don't have anymore phone solicitations since we have our cell phones set to "do not disturb". The only calls that get through are from people or businesses in our contact list. If you are not in our contact list it will roll into voicemail. Our philosophy is that if the call isn't important enough to leave us a message it's not important enough to justify a call back.

Cannot imagine having a land line anymore.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 30, 2015)

What's a land line (home phone)?

I see this on registration forms but don't understand the question. 

Is it like that phone on my Desk at work that never rings because everyone uses Microsoft Lync now?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 30, 2015)

When we moved to the current home 7 years ago, we had not intended to put in a landline but the home security monitoring system required it.  We just changed monitoring service/system to one that uses cellular and so the landline is no longer required.  

However I live in a household where the rest of the folks don't carry their cell phone with them, not charge the cell phone and let it run out of juice or leave on vibrate.  When I am not home, the only way I can reach them is on the landline.  So for that single reason we will keep it.


----------



## ibcnu (Jun 30, 2015)

We got rid of our landline over 6 years ago.  It got to the point that no one was answering it because it was either a telemarketer or the wrong number.  With everyone in the home having a cell phone, there was no need anymore for the landline, this was way back when people still kept theirs.  It saved us over $40 a month.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2015)

ibcnu said:


> We got rid of our landline over 6 years ago.  It got to the point that no one was answering it because it was either a telemarketer or the wrong number.  With everyone in the home having a cell phone, there was no need anymore for the landline, this was way back when people still kept theirs.  It saved us over $40 a month.



Those SAVINGS added up to almost $2900 !!!! Not chump change ... 

Good call back 6 years ago for 1 line  ... I had 3 lines and 2 years ... and with the high phone rates for my area .. have gotten MORE $$$ saved.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 30, 2015)

For a contrarian point of view ...

Get rid of the cell phone and keep the land line.  Pros:

Cost savings:  Posters have noted the cost of keeping a land line.  I get a land line/high speed internet (with streaming possibilities) package for far less than my friends are paying for their multiple cell phone contracts. Cell phone contracts are expensive.

Politeness:  No answering phones while talking to friends (happens often), talking loudly in the supermarket, partaking in revealing phone conversations (ones that I just don't want to hear) while sitting in a coffee shop, running up the church aisle because one forgot to switch off one's cell, etc., etc., etc.

Safety:  As I get older, my driving reflexes have slowed (documented for older people).  I need whatever extra margin I can get to avoid those texting or talking on their cells while they drive.  (It is documented that those using cell phones are less attentive drivers - that includes those using hands free cell phones while driving. Hands free fails to improve attentiveness.)

Mental health:  Life is much less stressful when you aren't available for phone messages twenty-four/seven. Why do this to yourselves?

And finally (this one is a BIGGIE): I can annoy all those Tuggers who consider a cell phone a necessity.  Wonder how anyone survived twenty years ago.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2015)

Bucky said:


> We got rid of our land line about two years ago. Just a waste of money IMO.
> 
> Had that number ported over to my ATT mobile account so nobody had to be notified of any changes. We use the same Panasonic system discussed earlier and it works great.
> 
> ...



We have an unlisted phone number for $1 per month. Never get sales calls. And we have basic service- no call waiting, which is rude, and no caller ID- just a voice mail answering machine. We have 3 wall phones and 2 cordless ones.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> For a contrarian point of view ...
> 
> Get rid of the cell phone and keep the land line.  Pros:
> 
> ...



Agreed. The only reason I have a smart phone is my employer pays for it for my job as I do a lot of driving for work. If I wasn't working we would just have my husbands $10 per month flip phone for emergencies while in the car and our landline. I like my laptop at home anyway. Easier to type on and nice big screen.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2015)

Fortunately, or unfortunately, we can't get rid of our land line.  We cannot get cell service inside our house.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> For a contrarian point of view ...
> 
> .....And finally (this one is a BIGGIE): I can annoy all those Tuggers who consider a cell phone a necessity.  Wonder how anyone survived twenty years ago.



Actually, life was just plain simpler 20 years ago. Fewer ATMs, better life as an employee (verses as a contract-employee), cheaper medical insurance, less traffic on the roads, almost no one was upside down, WTC was 2 skyscapers in NYC, no ISIS, no FB, etc.

Sorry ... I hate cell phones but have to carry/use 2 cell phones. Business and government expect me to be reachable almost 24/7 - taking the HIGH ROAD means you will not get your bills paid (or much worse). I realize lately why texting is a GOOD IDEA ... quick Q&A for the ANSWER as I am doing something else.

There is JUST no going back to the 1995 way of life ....


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Actually, life was just plain simpler 20 years ago. Fewer ATMs, better life as an employee (verses as a contract-employee), cheaper medical insurance, less traffic on the roads, almost no one was upside down, WTC was 2 skyscapers in NYC, no ISIS, no FB, etc.
> 
> Sorry ... I hate cell phones but have to carry/use 2 cell phones. Business and government expect me to be reachable almost 24/7 - taking the HIGH ROAD means you will not get your bills paid (or much worse). I realize lately why texting is a GOOD IDEA ... quick Q&A for the ANSWER as I am doing something else.
> 
> There is JUST no going back to the 1995 way of life ....



"Like" Linda!


----------



## taterhed (Jun 30, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Fortunately, or unfortunately, we can't get rid of our land line.  We cannot get cell service inside our house.



You don't have internet service?  The VOIP we speak of is not cell based....it's internet based.

I'm not trying to be insulting or sarcastic...just wasn't sure what you meant.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2015)

taterhed said:


> You don't have internet service?  The VOIP we speak of is not cell based....it's internet based.
> 
> I'm not trying to be insulting or sarcastic...just wasn't sure what you meant.



We do have internet.  But it does go down from time to time.  I was more referring to eliminating the land line and just relying on cell service, not VOIP.

As our neighbors say, it's kind of like living in a third world country.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 30, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We do have internet.  But it does go down from time to time.  I was more referring to eliminating the land line and just relying on cell service, not VOIP.
> 
> As our neighbors say, it's kind of like living in a third world country.


Gotcha.
We too are in the country.  We have WISP (wide area wireless internet) that is fairly stable but does have outages.  Its good enough for VOIP and Netflix.  We have cell coverage (if weak) that provides us with an out.

Also, for everyone else on the edge... Many states will allow free 911 access if anyone in the residence has any special medical condition etc... I believe this even extends to seniors at some point.  This applies to cell phones as well.  Pretty much any cell phone can be used for 911 service without a contract or fee.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We do have internet.  But it does go down from time to time.  I was more referring to eliminating the land line and just relying on cell service, not VOIP.
> 
> As our neighbors say, it's kind of like living in a third world country.



I say that all the time- but I refer to all the new technology as the blame. I used to be able to just turn on the TV and watch it. Now I have to use several remotes and connect to, let's say Roku. Then right in the middle of watching a movie the internet disconnects and we have to reset the modem. Does this several times, making watching a movie unenjoyable. Or- the weather is bad and the satellite dis goes out.Then, the cell phone only works in certain spots and we have to move around the house with it! Hell- I just answer the land line and talk! Crazy! I like new technology but it is actually time consuming and annoying.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 1, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Fortunately, or unfortunately, we can't get rid of our land line.  We cannot get cell service inside our house.



me too,   and I don't know what ooma is


----------



## Bucky (Jul 1, 2015)

"Safety: As I get older, my driving reflexes have slowed (documented for older people). I need whatever extra margin I can get to avoid those texting or talking on their cells while they drive. (It is documented that those using cell phones are less attentive drivers - that includes those using hands free cell phones while driving. Hands free fails to improve attentiveness.)"

Yes, but what do you do when you are unable to avoid one of the idiots texting while driving and end up having an accident? Kind of hard to call for help when that land line is still at home hanging on the wall.

Basically just kidding. I really only make 8-10 calls a month on mine and that's to my wife while on the way home from the golf course to see if I need to stop anywhere for her.

I really only have a cell as a security blanket. With a bad heart you just never know. Will probably never get a chance to dial a number but it's a nice feeling knowing it's there just in case.

At this stage in life I cannot crawl around to change a tire while on the road and it's really hard to call a road service from that land line that's still at home! In the old days a nice motorist would usually stop and offer to drop you off at a service station. Now you never know what's going to happen if a stranger drives up to hopefully offer help!

Going back 20 years wouldn't change things much for me. Back then I had a bag phone and a car phone for my business.


----------



## Patri (Jul 1, 2015)

OP is not asking whether to have a landline ONLY. They do have cell phones. She is wondering whether there is value to keeping a house phone. The posts that a landline won't work at the beach, etc. are not useful to the conversation.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> me too,   and I don't know what ooma is



I always thought Ooma was another name for Grandmother.


----------



## lizap (Jul 1, 2015)

Any drawbacks of Ooma?



Luanne said:


> I always thought Ooma was another name for Grandmother.


----------



## RFW (Jul 1, 2015)

We maintain a landline (VOIP bundled with the cable and internet provider) solely to accommodate our home security system. We actually do have a radio backup system with the alarm, but the phone dialout is the primary system. The radio backup does not send the zone information to the central station, while the dialer does. Otherwise, we would probably drop it. 

On the other hand  at  our Florida  snowbird apartment  we are in a gated community, so we did not install an alarm. There we purchased a blue tooth device that enables 2 cell phones to make and receive calls on standard cordless phone devices.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 1, 2015)

RFW said:


> We maintain a landline (VOIP bundled with the cable and internet provider)



FWIW, most people will consider this to be a VoIP line, not a landline. A landline is typically referring to a POTS line from a local telephone company and does not require any power to function. Your phone, since it's bundled with the cable/internet service, requires power to function. If you don't have a UPS I'd suggest getting one so that your phone might work during a power outage (it really depends on all the equipment having power to permit this...including your internet router, your provider's equipment, etc).


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 1, 2015)

lizap said:


> Any drawbacks of Ooma?



I think Ooma is quite good. I've had some issues with it over the years, though in general I've found no inherent disadvantages when compared to other VoIP services. I currently use two VoIP services regularly (Ooma and RingCentral, for the business) and both are very similar in call quality though RC sounds better since I have a VoIP phone for it (Ooma can use any old fashioned analog phone).


----------



## RFW (Jul 1, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, most people will consider this to be a VoIP line, not a landline. A landline is typically referring to a POTS line from a local telephone company and does not require any power to function. Your phone, since it's bundled with the cable/internet service, requires power to function. If you don't have a UPS I'd suggest getting one so that your phone might work during a power outage (it really depends on all the equipment having power to permit this...including your internet router, your provider's equipment, etc).



No need. The alarm system and the backup radio system have backup batteries. Pretty much standard equipment for these type systems.  That is pretty much the point of having the backup.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 1, 2015)

we have been using a magicjack for the past 3 yrs. it cost like $30 a year and $10 to have my old number we ported. 

Not a bad phone service, sometime get a bit scratchy and garbled like cell phone but for the cost it worth it to me. 

now when a cell phone calls it can be a bit of pain.. It can be garbled or you can not hear.. I just tell them i will call them back and it work fine.  

you can take the jack with you traveling and have phone service, especially overseas its like you are home.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 2, 2015)

We get our high speed internet via the land line so I don't think we can drop our land line. Does anyone else have this situation too? Would consider dropping if it wasn't for this.

tlwmkw


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 2, 2015)

tlwmkw said:


> We get our high speed internet via the land line so I don't think we can drop our land line. Does anyone else have this situation too? Would consider dropping if it wasn't for this.
> 
> tlwmkw


Verizon used to offer a DSL only line. No phone attached.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 2, 2015)

tlwmkw said:


> We get our high speed internet via the land line so I don't think we can drop our land line. Does anyone else have this situation too? Would consider dropping if it wasn't for this.
> 
> tlwmkw


we do too, sort of, we pay for high speed but get slow speed


----------



## Wonka (Jul 2, 2015)

RFW said:


> There we purchased a blue tooth device that enables 2 cell phones to make and receive calls on standard cordless phone devices.




Please explain further.  What bluetooth device does this?


----------



## slomac (Jul 2, 2015)

I pay almost $30 to keep my landline mainly for security.  I want to have phone service if there is a power outage.  We never answer the phone since it is almost always telemarketers.  It would be nice to get rid of but what options do I have?


----------



## taterhed (Jul 2, 2015)

Wonka said:


> Please explain further.  What bluetooth device does this?



Panasonic cordless phones sold at Costco and other major retailers have a built in cellular function that links to your cell phone via Bluetooth.  "link-to-cell."  Works very well.  This set-up is great if your cell phone only works upstairs on in one room in the house etc....  

Not sure if this was what you were asking.
Also, my voip adapter has a plug-in blue-tooth dongle that allows it to connect to cell phones.  Then, you can use the Voip connected phones to answer/place cell calls too.  Haven't really tried that...just connected my trusted house phone to the voip and then paired it to the cell.  Voila. Answer the phone(s) from any room in the house (comes with 4 handsets) and leave the cell charging in a spot that actually works.


Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## taterhed (Jul 2, 2015)

slomac said:


> I pay almost $30 to keep my landline mainly for security.  I want to have phone service if there is a power outage.  We never answer the phone since it is almost always telemarketers.  It would be nice to get rid of but what options do I have?



Uh, do you have cell phones that work at the house?  They generally will last through most power outages.  Depending on your internet service, it is possible to set up a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply--big digital battery) that would power the necessary equipment to keep your Voip system operating in the event of a power outage.  Pretty much simpler to just have a cell phone handy though.   As I pointed out earlier:  you may be able to have a cell phone just for 911 use for free, depending on your state etc...  Also, you may be able to maintain a landline for 911 emergency use only; depending on your state and your medical needs etc... 
Just a thought for those on tight budgets and getting older or with medical issues.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 3, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Panasonic cordless phones sold at Costco and other major retailers have a built in cellular function that links to your cell phone via Bluetooth.  "link-to-cell."  Works very well.  This set-up is great if your cell phone only works upstairs on in one room in the house etc....



This is the setup I have that I was referring to earlier.

This system will allow you to link two cell phones to it and works great. The only drawback would be to the heavy texters that have to check their phone every 2 minutes because someone has texted them! Both of the cells have to stay within about 10 feet of the main unit in order for the Bluetooth to operate at peak performance. The further your cell phone is from the main unit the more distorted phone calls become. Not a problem for my wife and I since we keep both charging close to the main unit. With 5 handsets we can pretty much answer all calls from anywhere with the house.


----------



## RFW (Jul 3, 2015)

Wonka said:


> Please explain further.  What bluetooth device does this?



Bought this product on Amazon. It has mixed reviews, but it meets our needs, and works OK. As about as reliable as any blue tooth connection, in my experience.

It allows you to use your cell phone service on a standard house phone. You plug your phone into it, and it into an electrical outlet. The only annoying thing is that the current price on Amazon is about half of what I paid 7 months ago! 

*Cobra PhoneLynx Bluetooth Cell to Home Phone Connection System (BT 215) 

·	Thru the use of Bluetooth technology you can use your cell phone service plan from the comfort and convenience of your home phones
·	No monthly or Annual Fee and No New Number is necessary. All calls are placed using your cell phone's plan.
·	PhoneLynx can pair and function with up to two different cell phones
·	The PhoneLynx uses active noise-canceling technology called "clearcall" to improve voice clarity and eliminate unwanted noise from your cell phone calls
·	Place PhoneLynx in a location with good reception and make calls from anywhere in your home or office on your existing phones*


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 3, 2015)

slomac said:


> I want to have phone service if there is a power outage......It would be nice to get rid of but what options do I have?


 
I haven't had a land line for about 15 years.  Only once did I have an extended power outage and concern about my cell phone battery.  What I did was charge it in my car.  I considered taking it to the Library and charging it there but was too lazy.

George


----------



## lizap (Jul 3, 2015)

We have the following, which is similar, and it works beautifully:


Panasonic Link2 cell Bluetooth 5 handsets Model # TGE275S (purchased directly online from Panasonic)





RFW said:


> Bought this product on Amazon. It has mixed reviews, but it meets our needs, and works OK. As about as reliable as any blue tooth connection, in my experience.
> 
> It allows you to use your cell phone service on a standard house phone. You plug your phone into it, and it into an electrical outlet. The only annoying thing is that the current price on Amazon is about half of what I paid 7 months ago!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kel (Jul 3, 2015)

I won’t be giving up my land line anytime soon.  I prefer talking on my land line phone versus my cell phone.  I don’t like the way a cell phone feels, the voice delay and how it heats up.  When I talk to someone on my cell phone I don’t talk very long.  When I call my Mom, aunt, or my sisters we can talk forever on our land lines and it’s fun.  I know I wouldn’t do that if I only had my cell phone.


----------



## lizap (Jul 3, 2015)

You know I always did too.  When we're at home, now we use a regular handset, don't notice much of a delay at all, quality of reception is very good, and it doesn't heat up (and save $75 per month)..




Kel said:


> I won’t be giving up my land line anytime soon.  I prefer talking on my land line phone versus my cell phone.  I don’t like the way a cell phone feels, the voice delay and how it heats up.  When I talk to someone on my cell phone I don’t talk very long.  When I call my Mom, aunt, or my sisters we can talk forever on our land lines and it’s fun.  I know I wouldn’t do that if I only had my cell phone.


----------



## Kel (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm going to look into a handset for my cell.  Great tip.  Thanks!


----------



## Bucky (Jul 4, 2015)

Kel said:


> I'm going to look into a handset for my cell.  Great tip.  Thanks!



That's exactly what the Panasonic link-to-cell system being talked about in this thread does. It's a system with five handsets that links directly to your cell phone via Bluetooth. You port your current home phone number to your cell carrier and eliminate that additional monthly cost.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 4, 2015)

becky     are you saying that you have a cell phone with one number, and a home phone with a different number, but you can buy this set up and get the home phone no to ring on your cell phone?  can it do this if you have two homes?   can the southern home phone no ring in this set up on your cell phone while in your northern home?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 4, 2015)

Dori said:


> We switched to Magic Jack and were able to port our landline number.



We use MagicJack at home with existing phones. Hard to beat $35/year.
AT&T gave us a runaround, but folded after about 20 minutes.
.

.


----------



## momeason (Jul 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> My guess is that someone who doesn't know where their cell phone is (most of the time) probably uses a land line more than a cell phone, and probably doesn't text.  Or maybe they just don't use the phone much.  Not meant to be insulting.
> 
> Originally, I was resistant to texting, but texting is my 20-something kids preferred method of contact, and I got a bigger phone so I can see it better, so I went over to the dark side.    I found that texting is a less invasive way of contacting someone quickly.  For instance if  they are at work, or it's late, and they might not want a phone call, but you can text them and they can respond at their convenience.



I agree. I just started texting about a year ago. It works great for my business. Most of my clients respond quickly to texts. Many never respond to VoiceMail or emails. 

I keep Vonage for my home phone. My clients and acquaintances do not have that number. My business cell stays plugged in the kitchen so I can ignore it when I am resting or sleeping. It is a business line. My family knows my home number. It is much less likely to ring really late or really early. That helps me keep control of when I am willing to be interrupted. I have a Vonage USA only account for only $12/mo.. I have an elderly Mom and I need to be accessible but I do not want to be 24 hour accessible on my cell to everyone. The home line accomplishes that.
Also the cell phone signal at my home is very weak at times. Verizon has the best service for my business purposes but not the best in the remote area where I live.

If cell towers and electricity, internet are out, I will have a problem but I do know all my neighbors. Someone will have service I hope. The true old style landlines are more than I am willing to pay.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bucky said:


> That's exactly what the Panasonic link-to-cell system being talked about in this thread does. It's a system with five handsets that links directly to your cell phone via Bluetooth. You port your current home phone number to your cell carrier and eliminate that additional monthly cost.




There are many solutions these days for extending your cell phones. I've had a vtech system I bought at costco years ago - there are many models available from several vendors that do the same - which has two lines: one for a standard POTS line and a bluetooth connection to a cell phone. I use Ooma to connect to the regular line input (Ooma doesn't care where the line signal is coming from as long as it responds like a POTS line) and the bluetooth connects to my cell. Then I can use any of the cordless handsets to make/receive calls on either line. I didn't port any lines, but I can see the advantage of extending just a cell phone if you don't need another line at all.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Muddiver (Jul 6, 2015)

If there is a power outage in your area cell phones will be out of commission.  A landline runs on a separate power source and is usually still working.  Try to call 911 after an earthquake, forest fire, hurricane, etc. on a cell phone and you will get nothing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2015)

Every cell tower out west here in earthquake country includes a generator.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 8, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Every cell tower out west here in earthquake country includes a generator.




Even so, that doesn't mean they will remain standing. And with that in mind...

*L.A. becomes first U.S. city to enact quake safety standards for new cellphone towers*
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-quake-cellphone-20150508-story.html#page=1


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Even so, that doesn't mean they will remain standing. And with that in mind...
> 
> *L.A. becomes first U.S. city to enact quake safety standards for new cellphone towers*
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-quake-cellphone-20150508-story.html#page=1
> ...




Even so, will the land line infrastructure remain standing?  

Its foolish to worry about this as a reason to keep an expensive land line IMO, haven't missed mine the past ten years, prefer cell only.  

I canceled pay TV six months ago too, use only OTA and internet streaming, don't miss the 500 channels of crap they pass off as entertainment.

Its official, I'm a grumpy old fart now...


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 8, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Even so, will the land line infrastructure remain standing?
> 
> Its foolish to worry about this as a reason to keep an expensive land line IMO, haven't missed mine the past ten years, prefer cell only.
> 
> ...




You're not alone. I posted last year how I relished canceling Time Warner Cable for tv and more (I'm saving ~$3200 per year with the various changes I made last year to my tv & communication options). Unfortunately, I still have a landline for my home alarm, which I can't seem to get rid of since I can't get cell reception where the alarm is located (though I will try again this year). 

The point of the link I posted is that even cell service may not work as expected during an earthquake. 

Even so, in all the earthquakes I've been in the phones (landlines) have been quite reliable, including the Northridge quake of 1994. Ironically, one of the worst phone service periods was during the LA Riots in 1992 when I had to wait up to a minute or more for a dial tone because so many people were trying to call others.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 8, 2015)

We cancelled our AT&T home line, but have Ooma at home and also cell phones.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 8, 2015)

There are plans that make landlines cheap. Our land line is not more than $7.00- basic- per month, but with our DSL for internet the bill comes to about $70.00 per month. My husbands' Puretalk flip cell phone is $10.00 per month. I would get rid of DirecTV as we use the Roku stick (with our Amazon Prime), but hubby wants Fox News and football, so we still keep it- that is $50 per month the most basic package they have with what he wants.We also have a security system that runs off the phone line.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 8, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> There are plans that make landlines cheap. Our land line is not more than $7.00- basic- per month




Consider yourself lucky. My landline - exclusively used for my alarm - costs more than $30 per month, and is the least expensive option available in my area. I spoke with my alarm company today and they have new cell options which we will try instead in the coming months, when time permits. AT&T sucks.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Wonka (Jul 16, 2015)

RFW said:


> Bought this product on Amazon. It has mixed reviews, but it meets our needs, and works OK. As about as reliable as any blue tooth connection, in my experience.
> 
> It allows you to use your cell phone service on a standard house phone. You plug your phone into it, and it into an electrical outlet. The only annoying thing is that the current price on Amazon is about half of what I paid 7 months ago!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the answer!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 17, 2015)

Woot Electronics have Oomas today!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 17, 2015)

I may have missed it in the thread, but can someone tell me the advantages of ooma vs. magic jack?  

I've had magic jack for years and have been satisfied.  I've got the older style jack that requires plugging into a PC, but they make them now where you don't need the PC plugin.  I have to admit that the woot offer tempted me this morning when I saw it, and I also have a strong feeling that it'll probably sell out at some point today.


----------



## senorak (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow!  You guys are the best!  Just ordered my OOMA on Woot!  Thanks so much for all the help/advice.  

Deb


----------



## pittle (Jul 17, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Panasonic cordless phones sold at Costco and other major retailers have a built in cellular function that links to your cell phone via Bluetooth.  "link-to-cell."  Works very well.  This set-up is great if your cell phone only works upstairs on in one room in the house etc....
> 
> Not sure if this was what you were asking.
> Also, my voip adapter has a plug-in blue-tooth dongle that allows it to connect to cell phones.  Then, you can use the Voip connected phones to answer/place cell calls too.  Haven't really tried that...just connected my trusted house phone to the voip and then paired it to the cell.  Voila. Answer the phone(s) from any room in the house (comes with 4 handsets) and leave the cell charging in a spot that actually works.
> ...



We did the same - went with Magic Jack this spring and signed up for the 5 year Magic Jack plan with was really cheap (like $2 per month) and were able to port our Cox number to it for free with the 5 year plan. Ours is plugged in to our router and then one of our phone jacks, so it works on any that are in the house - like the printer/fax. 

I also bought one of the Panasonic phone systems at Costco and have two cell phones connected via Bluetooth, so we have the best of both worlds.  I like that the phone uses the ringtone of the cell phones, so I know how to answer.  It also will block 250 #'s.  I love that feature.  

Today, our internet was down for about 30 minutes, but I did get a voicemail message via email when it came back on.  I do like that feature!

We can also take our dongle with us on vacation and make calls from our computer or connect to one of the hotel phones that we plug it in to the other side.  It worked great in Puerto Vallarta this past November and in Mazatlan in June.  No extra charges to call family at home.


----------

